# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Familja serbe vuan per buken e gojes

## Explorer

*Skenderaj, familja serbe vuan per buken e gojes*

Ne nje nga dy fshatrat te banuar me serbe ne komunen e Skenderajt, nje familje jeton ne varferi te skajshme.

Ne nje shtepi shumevjecare, e cila pothuajse eshte ne shembje e siper, e veja* Lubinka Kovacevic* me femijet, ballafaqohet me mungesat elementare te ushqimit. E harruar nga institucionet e Kosoves, ajo vazhdon jeten ne nje shtepi te shkaterruar, muri i se ciles, tani e shume vite ndan stallen e kafsheve nga dhoma e gjumit dhe ambienti shtepiak.

Ketu gatuaj, ketu e bej gjumin. Nese dikush mund te me ndihmoje per sevap e falenderoj. Askush nuk interesohet per ne. Per me teper jam invalide dhe skam para as per blerjen e ilaceve. Skam cfare te bej, por jam ne hall te madh. Lutem per ndihme dhe shpresoj qe te jem shendoshe sepse nga shteti nuk po presim gje, thote Lubinka.

Ajo pohon se te vetmet ndihma qe merr jane nga ushtaret e KFOR-it, ku sipas saj, ushtaret franceze e vizitojne pothuajse cdo dite dhe i sjellin ushqim. Femijet e mi nuk mund ti shpie askund. Nuk kam askend qe te me ndihmoje. Bamiresit me japin nga 20-30 euro dhe me ato para ju blej kafshaten e gojes femijeve. Keshtu jetoj une ketu. Nuk kam ku te shkoj, shton banorja e Skenderajt. Qeveria serbe, kesaj familje i ka ndertuar banesen, shtepi e cila nuk ploteson as kushtet minimale te jetes.

Shtepise se re i jane ndertuar vetem muret, nderkohe  pjeset kryesore te saj kane ngelur te pa perfunduara. Mungesa e mjeteve materiale per te vazhduar shkollimin e larte, ka bere qe femijet e familjes Kovacevic, te mbesin vetem me shkollim elementar fillor. Nderkohe, e ema e tyre eshte detyruar qe vajzen e vetme ta martoje qysh ne moshen 15 vjecare. Jete te ngjashme si familja Kovacevic bejne edhe shume banore te fshatrave Syrigaje dhe Banje te Komunes se Skenderajt.

Shumica nga banoret serbe jetojne pa pune dhe marrin vetem asistence sociale. Sipas vleresimeve te UNDP-se ne Kosove, shifrat e papunesise dhe varferise ne nivel vendi, pa dallim komuniteti, arrijne kulmin. Per me teper, statistikat tregojne se ne Kosove me shume se 14% e popullsise jetojne ne varferi te skajshme. Rreth 40% e popullsise kryesisht te moshes se re, jane te pa pune.

http://top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=159252

----------


## Explorer

Shikoni se per ke kujdeset Top-channel.

Shikoni si e paraqet problematiken Kosovare Top-channel.

Phaaa

----------


## Daja-GONI

Sigurisht se eshte nje invalide.Po mos te ishte e tille,do te bertiste : Kosova eshte Serbi (Kosovo je Serbija ) .Do te ishte diku ne parti me Oliver Ivanovicin ose Rada Trajkovicin.Do te kerkonte qe te kthehej poliocia dhe ushtria e serbise ne Kosove.Po ja qe nuk eshte.Dhe si e tille tani kerkon lemoshe.Deshira ime eshte qe jo vetem kjo por gjithandej nga ka shkije,gjithmone lemoshe te kerkojne.Le te cofe kurva plake.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Shikoni se per ke kujdeset Top-channel.


S'asht me u habit kjo, se edhe n'Shqipni ka shkie, bila edhe ma shum se n'Kosove.

----------


## Explorer

> Sigurisht se eshte nje invalide.Po mos te ishte e tille,do te bertiste : Kosova eshte Serbi (Kosovo je Serbija ) .Do te ishte diku ne parti me Oliver Ivanovicin ose Rada Trajkovicin.Do te kerkonte qe te kthehej poliocia dhe ushtria e serbise ne Kosove.Po ja qe nuk eshte.Dhe si e tille tani kerkon lemoshe.Deshira ime eshte qe jo vetem kjo por gjithandej nga ka shkije,gjithmone lemoshe te kerkojne.Le te cofe kurva plake.


Po per  Top-channelin qe sjell kete lajm "pikellues" per publikun shqiptar, çfare 

mendimi keni?

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Ajt se tani Hashimi ja nis një Traktor kësaj :-) e i bon idare mos u merziteni.._

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Po per  Top-channelin qe sjell kete lajm "pikellues" per publikun shqiptar, çfare 
> 
> mendimi keni?




Kjo eshte me te vertete per tu habitur,por edhe te ngjalle pak urrejtje.Me intereson ne rend te pare te di se si u erdhi ideja te shkojne ne Drenice e te hulumtojne shkijet e mbetur.Cfare i lidhe gazetaret e ketije kanali me shkijet e Kosoves?Kujt ne Shqiperi i intereson se si jetojne shkijet ne Kosove?Apo mos ndoshta TOPCHANNEL-i shpreson se ndihmat do ti shkojne shkines nga shqiptaret e Shqiperise?Pra ku eshte qellimi i kesaje reportazhe?Eshte me te vertete per tu cuditur me ne shqiptaret.As dreqi nuk na kupton.

----------


## getomental

Ej kjo shkina shum e dyshimt pomdoket,kjo me siguri ka qen Miss-i srbis 2008!!!

mos u habitni se Srbija esht vendi me me shum pedera ne bot,dhe kjo *BISEXUALJA*jam i sigurt se ka qen *Miss Srbia 2008,*jam i sigurt.

----------


## Anesti_55

Urrejtja juaj eshte e natyreshme, pasi lufta sagje tjeter nuk sjell pevese plage e urejtje pa fund.Por qneiet njerezore karakterizohen nga meshira dhe zotnilliku eshte ne anane e tij qe meshiron.Lajmi ishte interesant, pasi nuk kishim informacion per nivelin e jetetses se serbeve ne kosove.Per mua varferia eshte armik i te gjitheve.Kur shkoj ne kishe, lutem qe Zoti te me ndihmoje per nje jete me te mre, por nuk harroj te lutem dhe per nje komshiun tim Bardhin,qe i sjell kaq fatkeqesi komunitetit tone.Une do tju keshilloja ,se nese keni vendose me bashkejetu me to, duhet dhe sebashku me i kalue veshtiresite.Shtoni dashurine dhe ulni sadopak urrejtjen.Me pas te jeni te sigurte se jeta do te jete me cilesore.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Urrejtja juaj eshte e natyreshme, pasi lufta sagje tjeter nuk sjell pevese plage e urejtje pa fund.Por qneiet njerezore karakterizohen nga meshira dhe zotnilliku eshte ne anane e tij qe meshiron.Lajmi ishte interesant, pasi nuk kishim informacion per nivelin e jetetses se serbeve ne kosove.Per mua varferia eshte armik i te gjitheve.Kur shkoj ne kishe, lutem qe Zoti te me ndihmoje per nje jete me te mre, por nuk harroj te lutem dhe per nje komshiun tim Bardhin,qe i sjell kaq fatkeqesi komunitetit tone.Une do tju keshilloja ,se nese keni vendose me bashkejetu me to, duhet dhe sebashku me i kalue veshtiresite.Shtoni dashurine dhe ulni sadopak urrejtjen.Me pas te jeni te sigurte se jeta do te jete me cilesore.


Po pra, pikerisht siç thash une me larte.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Urrejtja juaj eshte e natyreshme, pasi lufta sagje tjeter nuk sjell pevese plage e urejtje pa fund.Por qneiet njerezore karakterizohen nga meshira dhe zotnilliku eshte ne anane e tij qe meshiron.Lajmi ishte interesant, pasi nuk kishim informacion per nivelin e jetetses se serbeve ne kosove.Per mua varferia eshte armik i te gjitheve.Kur shkoj ne kishe, lutem qe Zoti te me ndihmoje per nje jete me te mre, por nuk harroj te lutem dhe per nje komshiun tim Bardhin,qe i sjell kaq fatkeqesi komunitetit tone.Une do tju keshilloja ,se nese keni vendose me bashkejetu me to, duhet dhe sebashku me i kalue veshtiresite.Shtoni dashurine dhe ulni sadopak urrejtjen.Me pas te jeni te sigurte se jeta do te jete me cilesore.



Mbase nuk e ke kuptuar se cfare deshirojne shqiptaret e Kosoves.

Nuk kemi vendose ne te bashkejetojme me serbet.Ne luftuam kunder tyre,mbase paske harruar.Ne deshirojme te bashkejetojme me shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe shqiptaret tjere.Kjo eshte deshira.Ajo cfare sot mbreteron ne Kosove,eshte deshire e nderkombetareve.Jan dy gjera krejtesisht te kunderta me njera tjetren.
Ti lutu per Bardhin,se mire bene.Bardhi eshte shqiptar.Por nuk ke nevoje te lutesh as per Lubicen,as per Draganin e as per Kakis e Mutis.

----------


## javan

> Urrejtja juaj eshte e natyreshme, pasi lufta sagje tjeter nuk sjell pevese plage e urejtje pa fund.Por qneiet njerezore karakterizohen nga meshira dhe zotnilliku eshte ne anane e tij qe meshiron.Lajmi ishte interesant, pasi nuk kishim informacion per nivelin e jetetses se serbeve ne kosove.Per mua varferia eshte armik i te gjitheve.Kur shkoj ne kishe, lutem qe Zoti te me ndihmoje per nje jete me te mre, por nuk harroj te lutem dhe per nje komshiun tim Bardhin,qe i sjell kaq fatkeqesi komunitetit tone.Une do tju keshilloja ,se nese keni vendose me bashkejetu me to, duhet dhe sebashku me i kalue veshtiresite.Shtoni dashurine dhe ulni sadopak urrejtjen.Me pas te jeni te sigurte se jeta do te jete me cilesore.


Me duket shume e dyshimte nje jehone e tille ne shtyp (CNN). 

Vetem dje BBC kishte nje reportazh nga nje gazetar britanik qe thesonte se Kosava e Veriut nuk do t'i nenshtrohet kurre qeveris centrale te Kosoves dhe duhet detyrimisht te shkeputet!

----------


## getomental

> Po pra, pikerisht siç thash une me larte.


 hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Sipas vleresimeve te UNDP-se ne Kosove, shifrat e papunesise dhe varferise ne nivel vendi, pa dallim komuniteti, arrijne kulmin. Per me teper, statistikat tregojne se ne Kosove me shume se 14% e popullsise jetojne ne varferi te skajshme. Rreth 40% e popullsise kryesisht te moshes se re, jane te pa pune.
> 
> http://top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=159252


S'ka asgje per tu habitur, per deri se ata vet e kane te shkruar se zbehet fjale per nje kanal shqiptar, por nje komunitet shqipfolesish. Dhe kuptohet qe qajen hallet e atyre qe i financojne dhe jo te shqiptareve.






.

----------


## Baptist

> Po per  Top-channelin qe sjell kete lajm "pikellues" per publikun shqiptar, çfare 
> 
> mendimi keni?


Ti vihet flaka.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

I paskan mbaru paret qe te afermit a saj iu paten plackite familjeve dhe kofomave Shqiptare ne Kosove, teksa leshonin shtepite e tyne per te shpetuar jeten po nga te afermit e ksaj bushtre.

----------


## skampin

Po per ato mijera te zhdukur Shqiptare te Kosoves çfare po behet per ti gjetur dhe per ti kthyer ne token e vet qe te kene nje vend ku ti qajne te afermit e tyre??apo duhet te harrojme se çfare beri rraca kesaj sllavickes?
ne nje nga barbarite e shumta serbe ne Kosove eshte dhe djegia e nje plaku invalid brenda ne shtepine e tije nga ushtaret serbe.


Mbytini serpat se do bajne serpa te vegjel dhe do na vine prap ketej ka thene Elez Isufi.
__________________________________________________  ________________________

----------


## extreme

> Mbase nuk e ke kuptuar se cfare deshirojne shqiptaret e Kosoves.
> 
> Nuk kemi vendose ne te bashkejetojme me serbet.Ne luftuam kunder tyre,mbase paske harruar.Ne deshirojme te bashkejetojme me shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe shqiptaret tjere.Kjo eshte deshira.Ajo cfare sot mbreteron ne Kosove,eshte deshire e nderkombetareve.Jan dy gjera krejtesisht te kunderta me njera tjetren.
> Ti lutu per Bardhin,se mire bene.Bardhi eshte shqiptar.Por nuk ke nevoje te lutesh as per Lubicen,as per Draganin e as per Kakis e Mutis.



Po pra , por edhe serbet qe kan lindur e jan rritur ne Kosove dhe nuk i kan duart e pergjakura jan te "mirseardhur" ta jetojn jeten e tyre , bashkjetes me ta nuk ka ata jeten e vet na tonen .

----------


## Gordon Freeman

texas nji pytje a je ti racist?

----------


## Anesti_55

> Mbase nuk e ke kuptuar se cfare deshirojne shqiptaret e Kosoves.
> 
> Nuk kemi vendose ne te bashkejetojme me serbet.Ne luftuam kunder tyre,mbase paske harruar.Ne deshirojme te bashkejetojme me shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe shqiptaret tjere.Kjo eshte deshira.Ajo cfare sot mbreteron ne Kosove,eshte deshire e nderkombetareve.Jan dy gjera krejtesisht te kunderta me njera tjetren.
> Ti lutu per Bardhin,se mire bene.Bardhi eshte shqiptar.Por nuk ke nevoje te lutesh as per Lubicen,as per Draganin e as per Kakis e Mutis.







> Nuk kemi vendose ne te bashkejetojme me serbet.


Ky eshte mendimi yt, por jo i qeverise dhe i nderkombetareve qe kontribuan per lirine tuaj.Ashtu si dhe ju, shume serb jane viktime e luftes se Millosheve.Dhe ndermjet tyre dhe se nuk kane simpati per kosovaret,duke u ndjere te pa fajshem per luften, skane frike por jetojne me ju. Nuk mund ta urresh tjetrin per kombesine.Nje serb i pafajshem nga lufta , nje intelektual i mirfillte , mund dhe duhet perkrahur, pasi ai eshte vlere dhe vlerat nuk duhen humbur.Ju jeni tashme magiorance dhe eshte ne doren tuaj qe ti bindni pjesen tjeter, mekataren,dhe nderkombetaret se ju nuk jeni te lige ashtu sikunder ju kane akuzuar ato..Dhe shqiperia ka komunitete te ndryshme, por ne ketu i kemi dhene me shume te drejta nga tonat.Beni kujdes se testi per te matur nivelin e standarteve demokratike matet, me te drejtat qe kane pakicat dhe jo me te drejtat qe ka komuniteti ne maxhorance.Kur ishe nen serbi me te drejte protestove dhe kerkove te drejta te barabarta, tashme dhe ti kerkon te mohosh liri pasi je i edukuar nga kuarni i cili thote "Ktheja me te njeten vlere"





> Ti lutu per Bardhin,se mire bene.Bardhi eshte shqiptar.Por nuk ke nevoje te lutesh as per Lubicen,as per Draganin e as per Kakis e Mutis


Po per komunitetin turk qe sishin me pak armiq se serbet a ke te njeten urrejtje?Natyrisht qe jo.Arsyeja eshte se softwari yt eshte perpunuar nga pushtuesi, qe te kompromentoi dhe te mbajtinen dhune deri sat te ktheu ne nje vegel ne duart e tij.Ti sillesh me serbet si nje turk, konfliktin e tij e mban ti persiper.Nese do te silleshit si bashkevuajtes te ketij armiku te perbashket, natyrisht dhe kontradiktat ne mes tuaj do te ishin te pajtueshme.Pra ndermjet dy armiqeve ti mban qendrime te ndryshme, njerin e quan deri" vella "dhe tjetrin shkia. Duke pare kete qendrim tuajin per armikun e e perbashket te krejt ballkanit dhe serbet ju urrejne ju si turq e jo si shqipetare.Pra keni shume detyra perpara dhe ato zgjidhen me mendje te kthjellet me durim me tolerance ,me nje vizion te ri, per jeten ne bashkesi komunitetesh te ndryshme.Urrejtja eshte antivlere, ajo sjell vetem konflikt pa fund duke dhunuar Meshiren Myjnore.

----------

